# Let's talk about mittelschmertz



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

For those who experience ovulation pain/pressure and are charting, when do you feel mittelschmertz? Is it right before you ovulate, when you're ovulating, or after (according to your temps)?


----------



## daniedb (Aug 8, 2004)

I do, almost every month (well, when I'm cycling, right now I'm nursing and hopefully won't cycle for a while!). It's pretty intense for me, and lasts a day or two. I feel it before the temp jump, usually the day before/day of ovulation.


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

I didn't start feeling O pains until a few months before my DD was conceived...which was a little over a year into the TTC process. Then they were always a couple days before I actually O'd. Now, though, I'm not sure. This is only my 3rd cycle PP and I definately felt them, but I am pretty sure I O'd about the same time or even before I had them this time.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

I feel th pain right when I o. The tempo rise is always the next day.


----------



## Snork (Feb 17, 2007)

I have severe ovulation pain every month, for 48-60 hours. It occurs a day before and during ovulation. Its so severe I need serious pain relief for it.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

I get functional ovarian cysts sometimes and have pain two days before I ovulate. It's an achey feeling, and sometimes it hurts to have a BM or to urinate. It's like a pressure/achey feeling. then, when the follicle ruptures, I feel a pinching feeling. some cycles it's worse than others.


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

I always get it a day or two AFTER I ovulate. Is that weird? With everything I've ever read, I can't understand why I get it after.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I always have had o pain the 3-5 days prior to oing. Then a very sharp pain right when the egg breaks free, then sometimes a week or 2 of after o pain.

I learned long ago to tell the difference in the types of pain coming from my ovaries. Then had it confirmed by charting.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaryLang* 
I always get it a day or two AFTER I ovulate. Is that weird? With everything I've ever read, I can't understand why I get it after.

the fluid/blood that is released when the egg breaks free can cause irritation, and also your fallopian tubes do this thing called peristalsis (it's like waves of contractions of the tube) that helps the egg move through the tube and I think that might cause discomfort for some people


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

Well, posting that question seemed to bring it on early for me- I got my usual mittelschmertz yesterday afternoon for several hours and my temps were up this morning. I ovulated very early- day 10 (it's usually day 12-13).


----------

